

Logging to Logstash JSON Format in Nginx - pkhamre
http://blog.pkhamre.com/2012/08/23/logging-to-logstash-json-format-in-nginx/

======
pilif
So if I set my user-agent to "}, what would Logstash do?

If there's no explicit JSON support when coercing user data into JSON, be very
careful that you don't produce something that looks like JSON but isn't.

Or in other words: In this specific case I'd recommend just emitting normal
combined log format because there's already support for that in logstash and
that support is explicitly made to be tolerant of dirty data, whereas I would
suppose their JSON support isn't (either it's JSON or it's not, but who knows
in what strange ways a webserver could encode their access log)

